

Open Plea to Google About AngularJS 2.0 - dchuk
http://www.reddit.com/r/angularjs/comments/2kp9ge/open_plea_to_google/

======
bthecohen
We just adopted Angular for a new project at my job about a month ago. And
while I understand the reasoning behind all the changes, Google does come off
as quite aloof with respect to the business implications this will have for
real users.

